# London leállította a vízumkiadást románoknak



## csocsike (2004 Március 31)

London leállította a vízumkiadást románoknak

NOL &amp;#8226; 2004. március 30. 20:44


A brit kormány kedden felfüggesztette a Romániából és Bulgáriából beadott vízumkérelmek elbírálását, mert súlyos visszaélésekre derült fény.

David Blunkett brit belügyminiszter bejelentette, hogy azonnali hatállyal leállítja a beutazási vízumok kiadását román és bolgár állampolgároknak, amíg nem tisztázzák a vízumkiadás körül kipattant korrupciós botrány hátterét. 

Leváltották azokat, akik leleplezték

James Cameron, a bukaresti brit konzul a konzervatív ellenzéknek küldött levelében azt állította, hogy a bolgár és román vízumkérelmek elbírálásánál elhatalmasodott a korrupció, ami már szervezett bűnözéssel ér fel.

Az ügy politikai botránnyá dagadt, a konzervatív ellenzék a bevándorlási ügyekért felelős beosztott miniszter, Beverley Hughes leváltását követeli. David Blunkett belügyminiszter viszont kiállt a beosztottja mellett, és helyette a visszaélések leleplezőit függesztették fel hivatalukból. 

A belügyminiszter szerint Beverley Hughes nem tudhatott a visszaélésekről. Cameront felfüggesztették beosztásából. 

Az ügy előzménye, hogy a kormány vizsgálatot indított annak kiderítése végett, miért mellőzték a vízumkérelmek feldolgozását végző sheffieldi hivatalban a román és bolgár kérelmek adatainak ellenőrzését. A sheffieldi hivatal nagy ügyhátralékát és a kérelmek emiatt sietős, hanyag kezelését szintén egy hivatalnok leplezte le, akit ezután szintén felfüggesztettek. 

Bukarest: London nem tartja be az EU szabályait

Túlzó és igazságtalan intézkedésnek tartja a bukaresti külügyminisztérium a román és bolgár állampolgárok vízumkérelmének elbírálását felfüggesztő londoni döntést - jelentette ki Cosmin Dobran külügyi szóvivő.

Ion Iliescu román elnök ugyanakkor normálisnak nevezte, hogy minden ország hoz döntéseket, amelyekkel kikényszeríti a mértéktelen bevándorlás megszűnését. "Nem kommentálhatjuk egyik vagy másik ország intézkedéseit" - közölte az elnök, hangsúlyozva egyúttal, hogy kívánatos lenne, ha Nagy-Britannia is alkalmazkodna az Európai Unió idevágó szabályaihoz, a szervezet ugyanis már feloldotta a bolgárok és a románok vízumkötelezettségét.

(forrás: MTI)


----------



## galfi3 (2007 Június 22)

azóta megnyilt mindenféle határ ki, be, át, fel le közlekedik mindenki. ez a téma már eég régen nem aktuális. talán jó lenne törölni, mert csak rosz fényben tüntet fel egy román-angol kapcsolatot. erre semmi szükség. elég rosz az magátol is.


----------



## Melitta (2007 Június 23)

Ha nem 3 eves topicot halasztal volna elo....


----------

